# Need Tank Mates Please Help!



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

So recently I have lost many fish because of a killer algae killing solution. (don't ever use api algaefix) and all im left with is a large Keyhole, a good size Brichardi, and an orange african cichlid, and a newly introduced Venustus. I just put 2 red devils in, and they were getting picked on. The keyhole especially, tries to attack and eat almost everyone's eyes. He even just ate my algae- eater. Before this, I had 2 yellow labs, peacocks, and zebra cichlids. I'm just wondering what else i can a that will do well with these guys. Thanks


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

you need to get the africans and the SA's separated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd also separate the Lake Malawi (Venustus) from the Lake Tanganyika (brichardi and leleupi for the orange African cichlid?)


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Everyone in the tank currently is fine. The Keyhole is suprisingly more aggressive than you'd think. He is the one who keeps eating the eyes. I just found my new Venustus without its eyes dead, so now its just back to the Keyhole, Brichardi and orange african. Honestly want to put an Oscar in there to teac them a lesson lol But reeally what do I do


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Choose between the Africans and the keyhole. Remove whomever you don't choose. What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

This is besides the point! The keyhole and africans in the tank now are just fine. Honestly they are not the problem at all. It is the new fish I add that are the problem, or rather are teamed up on. I've literally watch the brichardi and African come trap the new fish, and then the keyhole comes over and just latches to the eyes and tries to eat them out. If I were to do so, I guess I could get rid of the orange African, and from now on just buy South Americans, because the Keyhole had always been my favorite fish. It just seems harder to coma across "New World" Cichlid species in any of the LPS i go to. As for tank dimensions, it is about 48x 15 x around 20 high. Also I cant remember are Brichardi African, or South American, because some people have said both on here, and I have no clue now. *** always thought they were S American. Thanks


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry i meant *** always thought the Brichardi were African, but recently am hearing otherwise?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think what people are trying to say is that even though your remaining three get along now and have gotten along before, that is surprising and we are doubtful it will continue. It's a mix that shouldn't work. So we have nothing to suggest for a tank that would include keyhole, brichardi and leleupi.

BTW I am referring to the Neolamprologus brichardi from Lake Tanganyika. I could not find a reference to a South American Brichardi.

If the keyhole is your favorite I would remove the others and stock around it. You can't add more brichardi as when they spawn they kill everything in the tank. I suppose you could add more leleupi if you think they are working. Shoot to end up with six.

Your keyhole seems to have abnormal behavior for a keyhole...a different one might behave better. Could it be a hybrid?

Here is some info from the profile and cookie cutter tanks that might help. Africans prefer a higher pH. Don't increase the leleupi if you add other fish.
Temperament: Peaceful 
Conspecific Temperament: Peaceful 
Maximum Size: 5" 
Temperature: 80°F 
pH: < 7 


> C. maronii is a very shy fish and one that is not abundant in any location in the wild. It is advisable to add a tetra or pencilfish to the aquarium in order to reduce the shyness of this fish.





> Cookie Cutter for 20G
> • Cleithracara maronii - 1 pair
> • Corydoras catfish - 4
> • Gymnocorymbus ternetzi "Black Skirt Tetra" - 3


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok thank you. If I were to remove the other two and leave the Keyhole, what should I keep her with?? She is aggressive and ate / killed everyone in my community tank, so it would need to be other cichlids. This is actually how I began to buy and stock cichlids. She is not any sort of hybrid, I could add a picture if you like, but she really does just like to eat other fish's eyes. I had three smaller baby keyholes that she mothered around as her own, but sadly the brichardi killed them . I've been looking for more keyholes, and I would gladly do just a keyhole tank, but they are very hard to come by....


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

I also want to stick to cichlids. I have just really begun to appreciate them, and I don't think I could change lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well as the cookie cutter tank suggests, it appears that a pair with tetras and cories are recommended. So if you want 15 cichlids in your tank maybe put the keyhole in a 20G.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Could you please post a photo of this "killer Keyhole"? For some reason, I just suspect that your fish is not that species, as I've never seen or heard of a Keyhole that aggressive. There are some species with similar coloration that could be confused by an inexperienced hobbyist. I have seen a few pictures of fish purchased as Keyholes that were actually Porthole types, some of which can be very aggressive.

All the fish you've attempted to add sound like they are very young. The fish that were in the tank were apparently older and mature, making them highly territorial. The two tanganyikans in particular are known extremists of territoriality. The best way to try to mix in new fish would be to do a serious rearrangement of the tank to force new territorial boundaries; however, young fish are not territorial until they start to mature, and likely will be chased and harassed by the territorial adults. If there is insufficient space to escape, they may eventually die.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mr Chromedome said:


> I just suspect that your fish is not that species.


I was wondering the same, thanks for posting. :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

It looks like a true keyhole

OP's under another topic
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=343673


----------

